# fix für physx abstürze



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Mai 2013)

*fix für physx abstürze*

Für alle die ein Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr aufgrund veralteter physx Treibers haben
bsp
two worlds
borderlands (start error)
cell factor usw

Im neuen physx Treiber fehlen die alten bibliotheken vor 2,71
Das Archive einfach die Daten in den Ordner c program files(x86) nvidia physx engine entpacken
Dann laufen wieder die Spiele.

nungut ich kam auch auf einen Forum Eintrag darauf. aber die Lösung geht
M$ Downloadlink
rar physx von 2,31-2,7


----------



## batmaan (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: fix für physx abstürze*

bei mir funktionieren metro, batman aa und gta nicht, meinste das liegt daran?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: fix für physx abstürze*

GTA 4 benutz kein physx
batman aa auch nicht
metro 2033 nutzt Physik auf havok basis


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: fix für physx abstürze*

Metro 2033 nutzt Physik auf PysX-Basis.
Batman Arkham Asylum ebenfalls.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: fix für physx abstürze*

ja nachgesehen hast recht. aber das Spiel hat das Problem nicht.
zumal der hardwarehunger dem erweiterten Unschärfe Effekt geschuldet ist.
Selbst tesselation frisst nicht soviel.


----------

